# Why do mantis' taste my skin constantly?



## Laemia (Jul 30, 2007)

This question may sound really stupid but it be honest my mother and I would like to know. I have quite a few mantids and quite a few different species at this point and most of the time if one is on me it starts tasting me. And I'm not talking about if there is water on my hand and they need water. I have a disease called Cystic Fibrosis and people with C. F. have very salty skin. When perspire we lose salt about 5 times more then other people. When I was a child there was this "Kiss your baby Week" for C.F. and if you had a child with C.F. they always told you to kiss them when they are playing because if the skin is quite salty the child could just pass out before realizing something is wrong. Sorry to get personal it's just been happening for such a long time with most mantids I've had and it never happens to her. I'd just like to know why. Thanks all.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

Senses the moisture in your skin. Mist them more often.


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

They are thirsty and trying to drink.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

They are drinking the salts on your skin


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I think your mantis is thirsty.


----------

